# 1.8l 8v compression specs



## vw8vGolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, I couldnt find this info while searching (and my Haynes book suxks!).
Does anyone know what the compression should be for the 1992 golf 8v engine? Since autozone charges $100 to rent the compression tool, I just want to gather information before getting rapped by autozone.


----------



## vw8vGolf (Nov 15, 2009)

ok so after more research, i think my engine code is RV. I still cant find that stamped on my engine block. Ive looked between the #3 & #4 cylnders, on the block, near the distributor cap, but see nothing.

So if my engine is RV, ive seen the compression ration is 10 to 1, how does that translate to compression? Like how many PSI should I read when performing compression test.

Also, would pulling the fuse for the fuel pump and the center wire on the distributor cap be all that I need to do to safely do this test? I dont want the be pumping fuel when I'm doing this.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

All your questions are answered in the Bentley manual.

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/vo...on/vw-jetta-golf-1985-1992-repair-manual.html


----------



## quartermain (Jun 4, 2008)

RV and PF engines
145-189 psi
Wear limit: 109 psi
Max variation between cylinders: 44 psi

These specs and the instructions for the compression test are somewhere in your haynes.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i guess my engine is in GOOD shape then.. cause i got 210-215 psi in all 4 cylinders. stock HT engine in an 85 GTI.. 345k miles on the clock..

(R.I.P good buddy... you will be missed )


----------

